# Truma ZUC timer switch for Trumatic C 6002



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

We are looking for a way of retro fitting a timer to our Truma heater/ water system. We have found the part in the Truma parts list as a ZUC, Leisureshop direct have a ZUC2 at £183 ? does any one know of an alternative product? or cheaper supplier.


----------



## edomotics (Jul 17, 2013)

*ZUC2 retrofit replacement*

Hi Jancorb,

I'got a good replacement for TRUMA ZUC2 device.

could you contact me by PM.

Regards

Mirko


----------

